

Ask HN: Social Media Solution for Exhibitions - abhishekdesai

Hey Guys, Can anyone suggest a social media or any other kind of solution for the large exhibitions which can make life of visitor's easier? For e.g. Twitter updates showing on a large screens about various brands showing the exhibition.<p>I can think of one such solution any other ideas?
======
ScottWhigham
I don't think I understand what you are asking.

~~~
abhishekdesai
Lots of visitors goto large exhibitions like Basel World etc. Where lots of
companies show their stuff. Can we implement some technology solution which
can make visitors life easier at such exhibitions? I am not sure what kind of
issues they generally face in such exhibitions.

